# English or Spanish language courses for adults in Javea



## zkatarina (Apr 11, 2014)

Dear All, could you please help me on the below matter:

I need to find the* long-term *language school in Javea (Benitachell, Cumbra del Sol etc) for adults - either English language or Spanish language. I need to have a classes during the period from August-September 2014 till August 2015.

The issue is that for my study visa purposes the language school should be *officially accreditized*.

Do you have any expirience on that matter?

Many-many thanks in advance!!!

Looking for your replies.

KR,

Katya


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

zkatarina said:


> Dear All, could you please help me on the below matter:
> 
> I need to find the* long-term *language school in Javea (Benitachell, Cumbra del Sol etc) for adults - either English language or Spanish language. I need to have a classes during the period from August-September 2014 till August 2015.
> 
> ...


My co mod Xabiachica gives lessons in that area - where she's lived for over 10 years.
http://www.learn-aprender.blogspot.com.es/

Jo xxx


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

jojo said:


> My co mod Xabiachica gives lessons in that area - where she's lived for over 10 years.
> learn-aprender
> 
> Jo xxx


thanks jojo - but what the OP needs is a college recognised by the govt for the purposes of getting a student visa I suspect - that's not what I do - what I teach is more like 'survival Spanish' for adults living here - not leading to formal qualifications

if I'm right about the student visa aspect then the Consulate should be able to supply a list of recognised colleges - off-hand I can't think of one in Jávea (there are a couple of language schools left, but afaik not accreditised in that way)


----------

